# 3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]



## misterblueeye (1. Februar 2012)

*3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe einen neuen PC mit der GTX570GLH bekommen und möchte auf 3D umsteigen. Brille und Monitor fehlen leider noch.
Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung welchen Monitor ich mir zulegen soll. Am besten unter 24Zoll (Platzmangel) und Full HD.
Ich habe mir diesen hier angesehen:
Asus VG236HE 58,4 cm 3D TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
was haltet Ihr davon? Oder gibt es von euch Empfehlungen?

Der Monitor sollte natürlich nicht zu teuer sein...

LG
misterblueeye


----------



## Nik1991 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]*

Asus VG236HE im Test bei GameStar.de -> 120Hz ohne 3d Vision zubehör

Asus VG236H ->120Hz mit 3d zubehör     400cd/m2 beide    klar gibtes BenQ 2410~340€   und 2420~370€   bildschirm 23,6"   


mfg Nik


----------



## Solo Morasso (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]*

die 23 zoll war mein erster 3d bildschirm und ich kann ihn dir nur empfehlen. wirklich satte farben, ein toller 3d effekt...die bedienung ist nen bissle "gewöhnungsbedürftig" weil die tasten so blöde angeordnet sind und es gibt leute denen stört die "spiegelnde oberfläche". ich empfand dem nicht so.

er war mir nur zu klein.


----------



## Nik1991 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]*

spiegelnde oberfläche von Asus   entspiegelte von BenQ

mfg Nik


----------



## mooNp (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]*

Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D 58,4 cm TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Monitor inkl. 3D Brille

Allerdings nicht "offiziell" für 3D Vision geeignet.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]*



> Brille und Monitor fehlen leider noch.


 
Auch eine Möglichkeit

nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Wireless Kit (942-11431-0009-001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der BenQ ist Ready für 3D Vision II.


----------



## yonaz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 3D Monitor für Nvidia 3D-Vision [Beratung]*

Wenn dich eine spiegelnde Oberfläche nicht stört, kannst du bedenkenlos zum VG236H(E) greifen.

Hab ihn selbst und bin absolut überzeugt, mir sind noch keine negativen Dinge aufgefallen, außer dass ich selten (evtl. wegen der Kälte) am Anfang für 5-10 Minuten so Dunkelstellen im Display habe. Diese verschwinden dann aber auch wieder!


----------

